# Best route via Zaragoza by car in Jan



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all, I am sure there have been recommendations on here before but as SWMBO has decided not to travel to warmer climes in the M/home this winter (doesn't want to be marooned in the snow if it has wobblies again) so we have booked an apartment in Torrevieja. The idea is to avoid the need for snow chains so my first thought was the N10 even though it is now peage. However some others have mentioned a route via a tunnel, presumably through the mountains.

Any thoughts? 

Gary.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The tunnel is a lovely route BUT is dependent on weather.. I have been through in February with a light dusting of snow.. BUT you need to get accurate weather information nearer the time. Also there may be a compulsory need for snow chains.. I have to admit I didn't have any and did see a small sign placed out stating that they were required 

If it was me... And it will be in January, stay on the A63 (N10) route south of Bordeaux... To be on the safe side..


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Tonka, sounds like good advice, just we have used the N10 so many times I felt like a change. Suppose I had better stick to the safe option. Will keep looking when we get closer to the date. Found a reference to the Somport tunnel so will give that a look.

Gary.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When we come home in April this year it was snowing heavy both side of th Somport tunnel.

At that time of the year I would go across France and down the A7 motorway.

Andy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have done it in January without any problems. Just check out the weather forecast for the area 3 days before and one day before. Just after you leave Pau there is a sign on the main route to the Somport which tells you if the route is open or not so there is plenty of opportunity to divert at that point if you so wished.
peedee


----------

